
Radar evidence of subglacial liquid water on Mars - Gravityloss
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2018/07/24/science.aar7268.full
======
Gravityloss
This is the actual publication of the discovery, linked from ESA's page
[http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Mars_Express...](http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Mars_Express/Mars_Express_detects_liquid_water_hidden_under_planet_s_south_pole)
Mars Express is an ESA satellite, with the Italian MARSIS radar instrument,
two long antennas:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARSIS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARSIS)

